# Thiết kế bể sục ngoài trời tạo điểm nhấn ngoại thất



## vyngantype (21/11/21)

Thiết kế bể sục ngoài trời tạo điểm nhấn ngoại thất Không có điều gì tuyệt vời hơn là dành thời gian ngoài trời vào mùa hè vì không khí trong lành, ánh sáng tự nhiên, sự thư giãn. Chính vì lẽ đó mà thiết kế bể sục ngoài trời lại đang được mọi người đua nhau sử dụng. Với thiết kế bể sục này chủ nhân có thể thực hiện hàng loạt các sinh hoạt hàng ngày như ăn, đọc, ngủ, giao lưu, tắm nắng, bơi lội và nhiều hơn thế nữa. Tất cả những hoạt động này nếu được thực hiện ở bể sục vào mùa hè là sảng khoái nhất. Ngay cả khi khu vực ngoài trời shophouse Aqua City của bạn cực nhỏ thì thiết kế bể sục vẫn có thể thực hiện được. Nó sẽ làm cho cuộc sống của bạn thực sự hạnh phúc và thư giãn. Có nhiều người còn băn khoăn vì sự riêng tư khi sử dụng thiết kế bể sục này thì hãy hoàn toàn yên tâm vì bạn có thể sử dụng cây cối bao quanh che chắn. Với các thiết kế bể sục khác nhau lại có độ cao và sự an toàn nhất định. Chính vì thế bạn hãy tham khảo một số gợi ý bán nhà phố Aqua City về các thiết kế bể sục trên toàn thế giới để rõ hơn và cũng để biết được độ hot của nó đến mức nào rồi. 1. Thiết kế bể sục này có bàn gỗ nổi lên trên mặt nước, với tầm nhìn tuyệt đẹp đây là không gian thư giãn mất cả triệu đô của chủ nhân ngôi nhà. 2. Một thiết kế bể sục được bao quanh bởi bức tường đá xung quanh để giữ không gian được riêng tư nhất. 3. Một bể sục ngoài trời được dát bằng đá và có lò sưởi phía dưới giúp chủ nhân giữ nhiệt và thoải mái hơn. 4. Một không gian sinh hoạt ngoài trời được chủ nhân thiết lập với bể sục lớn được bao quanh bằng chất liệu gỗ xưa. 5. Chất liệu gạch nung đỏ từ lò sưởi đối diện và viền bao quanh bể sục làm nó trở nên cổ điển và sang trọng hơn. 6. Bể sục cỡ lớn được lát gạch và cây cối um tùm bao quanh khiến nó trở nên dân dã, hoang dại hơn. 7. Một bể sục hình tròn được trang trí với những viên gạch nhỏ màu xanh ở phía bên ngoài. 8. Bể sục này được thiết kế dựa theo phong cách nguyên thủy xa xưa, lấy sự đơn giản làm điểm nhấn chính. 9. Một bể sục được làm lồng gỗ đỏ bao quanh thật ấn tượng, nó giúp chủ nhân giữ sự riêng tư tốt nhất có thể. 10. Thiết kế bể sục với cây cầu và đường ray bằng thủy tinh thật sáng tạo và độc đáo. Thiết kế này còn lộ thiên hoàn toàn đem lại cảm giác kích thích cho người sử dụng. 11. Bể sục mang phong cách quý tộc với bậc thang bằng gỗ và đèn lồng ở hai bên. 12. Một bể sục được trang trí đèn xanh tuyệt đẹp phủ đầy ốp đá mịn với dòng thác nước chảy từ trên xuống tạo cảm giác tinh tế và nghệ thuật. 13. Một bể sục hình vuông được trang trí bằng những viên sỏi trắng trên sàn gỗ trông rất tự nhiên và biệt thự ven sông Aqua City tinh tế.


----------

